# What do you think is the best Plastisol Ink?



## ckelly617 (Mar 28, 2006)

I searched through the threads already and couldn't find any answers. So, what brand of plastisol ink is your favorite? Why? I've just about used up all the ink that came with my set-up so now I need to buy more and I just want to make sure I get a good ink. Thanks.


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

Union, WilFlex, Rutland, and WM Plastics are all good reputable companies. Specific application and personal preference play a large part as well.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Agree with ken. Wilflex and Rutland are on the top along with Union.

I like some Wilflex colors better than the Rutland. We use the Rutland M2 mixing series inks as well as the Wilflex PC mixing series and carry stock inks in both Rutland and Wilflex.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I use Union and WM Plastics. Like them both!


----------



## MMartinez (Feb 7, 2012)

Guys i have a question. i have been using IC 7400 mixing system which has been discontinued so i now need too switch to a different system. i was thinking about Wilflex PC Express. has anyone used it? is it good? do the pigments have a shelf life?
thanks


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

We use the PCM system, and 97 per cent Wilflex. Just do not have consistency issues, and once you get used to a line production gets to just be a matter of repetition.

Had some flakes in qcm trials of 4 top colors that stuck to screen flat and caused drop outs. Did like the performance.

Union was ok, but we use autos and manual, and shop was not thrilled, and they are the ones to use it.

We stick totally with lead and palate free.


----------



## pioneerembroider (Jan 30, 2013)

We use Union ink


----------



## brandedclothing (Feb 17, 2010)

We use whatever inks can get to us the fastest. Mainly wilflex, but triangle if we need it the same or next day.


----------

